
Read The Ultralight Startup by Jason Baptiste free for 24 hours - jasonlbaptiste
http://theultralightstartup.com/
======
Mystalic
Congratulations on the book, Jason!

I don't have any freaking clue how you did this AND OnSwipe, but somehow you
managed to pull it off. Thanks for giving back to the community.

------
klistwan
Thanks a lot Jason! This will definitely be a huge help to entrepreneurs and
the startup community!

------
viggity
maybe I'm just totally blind, but I don't see a link on where I can actually
read it at. I see the chapters links, but they only have a paragraph of text
then an ellipses.

~~~
cesarpereira
On that page then click the chapter title again and you will see the full
chapter. It's set up like a blog where you first see a preview and then need
to click on the title to see the full blog post.

~~~
viggity
Ah. Perfect. Thank you!

------
spsaaibi
I literally can't stop reading! Thanks a lot!

------
alexcircei
Thanks!

------
hihaseeb
Fantastic

------
imjamesjlopez
wow cant wait to read!

------
dasilvadigital
well done Jason!

